# FS: RTG arowana, 4 red hook silver dollars, Fly river turtle



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm looking to sell off this tank and start something new so all the livestock has to go first!

Stocklist:

1 Merlion RTG arowana with cert. - excellent quality, has scale coloration up to the 5th level like a HBRTG. No drop eye, no gill curl, no problems whatsoever. On a steady diet of hikari pellets and market prawn. Approx 14-15 inches in length. Check out the pics and vid. - SOLD

4 Red Hook Silver dollars - fun fish that eats everything. approx 4-5 inches. - $100 for all 4

1 Fly river turtle - approx 4-5 inches. - SOLD

Vid of all fish and a few secs of the turtle sleeping. The color of the arowana looks more like the colors in the video than the pics because the flash from my camera kinda washes everything out.

YouTube - rtg aro


----------



## silvciv888 (May 4, 2010)

wow! the rtg looks good. chubby guy w/ nice shine. spoon head starting out too.


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for the compliment! I'm pretty happy with the aros growth, turned out very nice


----------



## rsxed (Apr 21, 2010)

nice big 3 fins and strong body RTG 
can tell you taking good care of it.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

WOW what a pretty aro.
the pictures can't justify how pretty the aro is.
What kind of filtration do you use? how do u have strong current on the side?

Must see the *YOUTUBE VIDEO*

Thumbs up for the aro!! FREE BUMP


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

thanks for all the kind words! I have an fx5 running on this tank, i made a spray bar for the output which runs along the top right of the tank to make the current. The input for the filter is on the bottom right corner of the tank, I also made a bar style tube for that as well. This setup creates a nice circle movement for the water which leaves little to no debris and waste on the bottom of the tank. I currently have two baskets in the fx5 filled with biomax and one tray with a bag of fluvel carbon and ammonia remover and two packs of purigen. I need to clean out some of the sponges and the bags as i'm getting some micro-bubbles forming.


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

Sorry to those waiting for more pictures of the turtle! I promise to try to get them up asap. Having camera issues right now.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

_TiDy_ said:


> thanks for all the kind words! I have an fx5 running on this tank, i made a spray bar for the output which runs along the top right of the tank to make the current. The input for the filter is on the bottom right corner of the tank, I also made a bar style tube for that as well. This setup creates a nice circle movement for the water which leaves little to no debris and waste on the bottom of the tank. I currently have two baskets in the fx5 filled with biomax and one tray with a bag of fluvel carbon and ammonia remover and two packs of purigen. I need to clean out some of the sponges and the bags as i'm getting some micro-bubbles forming.


Are they in a 120G?

Thank you for sharing your successful setup!!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

nice job on the aro , are those my old red hooks ?? 

how come the frt has alage on it ..lol [email protected]!


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

ninez said:


> Are they in a 120G?
> 
> Thank you for sharing your successful setup!!


They are in a 90 gallon actually. Glad to share =)


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

JUICE said:


> nice job on the aro , are those my old red hooks ??
> 
> how come the frt has alage on it ..lol [email protected]!


Thanks Justin! haha Ya those are your red hooks. still alive and kickin! The frt had just shedded its shell and there are some bits that just never came loose so i guess algae grew on it? haha i brushed it off already, i guess it does look kinda gross. No more flagtail to eat it off haha


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

I added a new pic of the turtle in my first post that is a little clearer. I will also be e-mailing pictures to those who have requested them. Thanks


----------



## tkdcal (Apr 28, 2010)

bump for an awesome fish and deal. Ive seen this fish in person and it is a gem!


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

bizump!!!!


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

The RTG is beautiful in the youtube, but the PICs are not as colored as the VID, do you using red light lump in usual and that's the reason ? If the RTG is just like the YOUTUBE vid showing, I had to say that's what I am looking for recently.


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

fishdragon said:


> The RTG is beautiful in the youtube, but the PICs are not as colored as the VID, do you using red light lump in usual and that's the reason ? If the RTG is just like the YOUTUBE vid showing, I had to say that's what I am looking for recently.


The coloration in the youtube video is a more realistic representation of what my aro looks like, my camera has a really bright flash so when I take pictures it tends to wash out the color (crappy camera). I don't use red lights in my tanks (NAN lights?), I only have a single T8 powerglo blub lighting the whole tank, that bulb is probably 1.5 years old now as well.


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

All pm's replied.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

It will be interesting to see how the aro is transported when sold.


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

With the size of his aro, i think a big rubber maid cooler would work. Built in insulation and has a lid that is fairly water proof.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

_TiDy_ said:


> With the size of his aro, i think a big rubber maid cooler would work. Built in insulation and has a lid that is fairly water proof.


I worry mostly the fish banging itself on the container.
Last time I got a 8" flagtail and it kept jumping and banging itself on the bucket and hurt it's lip.

Just don't want to see the aro get hurt 
Maybe double black plastic bags (huge ones) to avoid injury.

Hopefully some aro/monster expert can chime in on this. 

Then again, sometimes I worry too much.


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

I agree, hopefully it will be fine, my aro is pretty calm, not much of a jumper so hopefully he won't try to kill himself hahaha


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

nice aro. i usually use a special bag that i got from asia to transfer/ship big fish. its made of rubber. 

if thats not available, use contractor bags. 2mm thick bags. you can get them from home depot. after that, stick the aro in a rubbermaid. they wont hurt themselves.


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

oh nice, contractor bags. I'll keep that in mind. thanks for the input!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

_TiDy_ said:


> oh nice, contractor bags. I'll keep that in mind. thanks for the input!


they are very strong. regular garbage bags dont do it. i use contractor bags when i ship big fish all the time! even a 17 inch tiger to toronto!


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

bizumpppzorino


----------



## silvciv888 (May 4, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> they are very strong. regular garbage bags dont do it. i use contractor bags when i ship big fish all the time! even a 17 inch tiger to toronto!


good advice.

i used those heavy duty bags inside a large rubber maid. wrapped a towel around the surface of the tub to prevent and damage from ramming.


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

Turtle is pending sale


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

all pm's replied


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

turtle has been sold!


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

Arowana sold!


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

_TiDy_ said:


> Arowana sold!


Good news. Hard to find such quality Aro.


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

bumpity bump


----------

